# HO trains on Colombo



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

...TV Programs so bad last night that I turned to On air digital
TV that carries MEtv, the channel that airs classic old
TV programs.


...Was enjoying Peter Falk as Colombo. And what to my wondering
eyes does appear...his suspect running an HO model train layout. :thumbsup:
Train guys are everywhere. 

Don


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I watched that too Don. MeTv is about the only station that has decent programing anymore. The train looked like the F7 type engine and it ran really well. Don't know what it had to do with the show though. Shoot! I'm watching Gunsmoke right now. Ha! Pete.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Which episode was that? Columbo is one of my favorite shows but I don't get to see it very often.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Eljefe

I'm not that big a Colombo fan, didn't notice any episode
title, maybe Pete did.

Or you might be able to check it on the MeTV web site. It was
on Sunday night between 7 & 9P EDT.

Don


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't find anything that shows past listings for MeTV, but maybe it was the one about a murder in a high IQ society. I seem to remember there being a train in that one.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes that was the one. The high IQ guy did it. Guess his IQ wasn't high enough as he got caught. Pete


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

The victim had a high IQ too. But not high enough to avoid going on to a later role playing Boss Hogg on The Dukes of Hazzard!


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

An old episode of Ellory Queen had a model railroad in it. Skip ahead to 6 minutes and 55 seconds.



Steve S


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Well that solves a mystery. When looking up what Columbo episode might have a toy train in it, I came across a post of someone describing an eccentric mansion with a toy train sending messages through a tunnel. Having seen every episode multiple times, I knew that wasn't anything from Columbo, but this Ellery Queen episode fits it to a tee.


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah, I was a big Colombo fan and couldn't remember a model train in any episode. Although lately I've been watching some of the old shows on one of the cable channels and saw one that I'd never seen before. It had Robby the Robot on it. 

Steve S


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh to have a neat train room like the one in the Ellery Queen clip. 
Desk. Typewriter. Phone.

Was that Arthur Godfrey at 8:21? Face sure looked familiar.

Don


----------

